# Has anyone been to Pet Kingdom USA?



## ten_ten (May 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I wasn't sure where to put this question so feel free to move this if necessary.
Has anyone been to Pet Kingdom USA?
http://www.yelp.com/biz/pet-kingdom-usa-las-vegas

I was recomended to this place by a friend for their hedgehogs and I was wondering if any of you have been there.

I'm asking because I was thinking about getting this package that includes a cage, hedgehog, food, bedding, bowls, and wheel for $260.

~allison


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

Why don't you just buy from a reputable breeder?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I would look for a reputable breeder and buy from them rather than a wholesaler.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I searched on quite a few sites and could find no breeders in nevada.
Maybe a HHC member will no a reputable breeder in your area?


----------



## HedgeMom (Nov 7, 2008)

LarryT said:


> I searched on quite a few sites and could find no breeders in nevada.
> Maybe a HHC member will no a reputable breeder in your area?


 There may not be a reputable breeder in Nevada but I'm sure there are quite a few that ship to Nevada.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

HedgeMom said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > I searched on quite a few sites and could find no breeders in nevada.
> ...


Never thought of that


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*LOL yes definetly get from a breeder !NOT! a pet shop!*


----------



## Yer_Daddy (May 6, 2009)

This is where I got my Hedgehog from! When I was there they had 3 hogs all housed together, not sure about the sexes. The employee handled the hogs with a super thick pair of leather work gloves! Anyway I don't think they handled them very much. Even to this day (8 months later) he is still very defensive and huffs and puffs alot. Lots of exotic pets...the owner, (an older thin gentleman, i believe) wasn't very friendly, as a matter of fact, most of the employees seemed very aloof. Wouldn't buy from this store again. My friend got her hedgie here about 3 years ago so we went back. She bought two Ferrets at the time I got my hedgie. I asked if there were any discounts, he gave me a glazing look :evil: . I was like "alright then buddy" - nice way to encourage repeat business!!! I probably wouldn't give them my business again. I'd go somewhere else if I could.

Okay, one positive....they did steer me into getting Spike's Delite.


----------



## ten_ten (May 19, 2009)

thank you very much for your input everyone!!~ And yer daddy im so sorry that your experiance wasnt very good! T.T ! I emailed them recently and they said that their hogs were hand raised , but I guess u are right when u said that they didnt handle them very much for them to be huffy and not very social. Thanks everyone I'll keep researching. ^_^ !!~


----------

